# Нужен совет! Продам!



## martin (6 Сен 2017)

Добрый день! У бабули нашел в закромах гармонь/аккордеон Майнель и Герольд, каких годов сказать сложно, издает приятный звук, нет 2х кнопок. Прошу совета, скажите ориентировочная цена и подскажите магазин который бы  занимался скупкой такого рода товара. Спасибо.


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Сен 2017)

Играть на нём уже никто не будет. Он дико морально устарел. Тем более с таким убитым состоянием- точно не игрун)).

Выкиньте, или отдайте детям на забаву.  Самый удачный вариант- любителю ремонта на запчасти, за 500р.  Именно Любителю, ибо для Мастера там нужных запчастей нет  ну ни одной... 

П.С.   Это не аккордеон и не гармонь).


----------



## MAN (6 Сен 2017)

Kuzalogly (06.09.2017, 15:03) писал:


> Это не аккордеон и не гармонь).


Ну почему же? Это именно аккордеон. Кнопочный.
А кто скажет, что аккордеон (равно как и баян, являющийся подвидом кнопочных аккордеонов) не есть гармоника (проще говоря гармонь), пусть первым бросит в меня камень.
Во всём остальном с предыдущим оратором согласен.


----------



## Kuzalogly (6 Сен 2017)

MAN писал:


> аккордеон (равно как и баян, являющийся подвидом кнопочных аккордеонов)  есть гармоника (проще говоря гармонь)


Гармоника- проще гармонь, а если сократить- гормон, то есть продукт желез. А значит, там железо? А железо- металл, из таблицы Менделеева. Менделеев придумал водку. Она нынче почём?

Ну и логика у Вас...))


----------



## MAN (6 Сен 2017)

Kuzalogly (06.09.2017, 16:05) писал:


> Гармоника- проще гармонь...


 Kuzalogly (06.09.2017, 16:05) писал:


> Ну и логика у Вас...))


А у Вас? По-вашему откуда взялось слово "гармонь"? Да просто нерусское зарубежное книжное слово "гармоника" оказалось не слишком удобным для устной речи наших с Вами соотечественников и они его малость сократили. Ну а то, что к гармоникам относятся все язычковые музыкальные инструменты Вам, надеюсь, известно.


----------



## vev (6 Сен 2017)

*Kuzalogly*,

ребяты!

Не стоят эти дрова от слова дрова, нервов столь благородных донов


----------



## MAN (6 Сен 2017)

*vev*, дело в том, что лично мне чистая истина дороже голой правды. И это не какой-нибудь там факт, а на самом деле так и есть.


----------

